# Cancer strikes again...



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I am sorry to hear about Claire. Will send her healing vibes! Keep us posted!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Ahh........ she's such a sweetie....... sorry to hear about her cancer. Hope the surgery and the recovery goes well. :love2:


btw.. are these your two or just lookalikes?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Will put Claire in my thoughts tonight when I have my 'talk' with the man upstairs! 
My son's retriever had the same thing done 2 years ago (3 small cancerous 'lumps') and so far none have grown back!


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm sending good wishes your way, for a full
Recovery for Clair.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm sorry I'm so late to this thread. Awww...and so very sorry for the loss of your Corgi and now this. It's just heart wrenching. I'm sending you my best that they got it all and that Claire will have some more time. She looks like such a sweet dog and I love how you got her an ice cream cone. (((hugs))) 

Any news back yet?


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Sending healing vibes for Claire!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Michelle. She looks really cute eating that ice cream cone though! I heard years ago that vanilla ice cream calms the stomach for dogs with motion sickness, so we used to buy them for our dogs too, esp after grooming. At least they love the treats! Hugs to you, hope it all works out.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Shes doing great! She only had 3 lumps removed...one on her left shoulder, above her tail and on her right hip. She started out wearing just the inflated collar, but she was able to get to the stitches on her hip, so we ended up having to put a big t-shirt and boxer shorts on her. But she was still trying to get at them so we had to go back to the cone  the draining from the incision on her shoulder made her itchy so she scratched a big hot spot next to the stitches and she now is on allergy meds (as well as her other pain meds ect) and an anti-itch spray and it is healing up. It hasn't phased her since she came home a couple hours after her surgery...I dont think she realizes she should be sore lol. She will get her stitches out this coming Wednesday, and come to work with me for a good bath!




The incision is healing nicely...thank goodness the hotspot didnt develop over the stitches. That could have been a mess. This was a few days ago, before we brought her in treat it.


----------

